# Feeling Defeated with my layout



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay- so if you have been following my posts since November of 2011; you may know that I decided to build a 4 X 8 layout. I have put A LOT of time, money and energy into building a layout that still is not even complete yet! I still don't even have running trains yet. 

I have a cat that has continued to get into my supplies (plastic rail joiners, spare wiring, etc.) and I have found these supplies on the steps in the hallway and elsewhere. 

I work at my job early (6:30AM-4PM) and by the time I get home and get my 5 year old from kindergarten and get dinner, etc. I am just completely exhausted and tired. 

I don't want to give up my layout, but at the same time; just trying to find the time to WORK on the layout has been extremely hard and has proven to be difficult. 

Just feeling defeated with this whole thing. 

Help. What should I do?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

As much as having forum friends is great, what my father used to arrange was a Saturday morning session with a few friend to work as a group. # guys in one morning can accomplish a lot compared to one guy trying to find 3 nights a week.

We were, at the time, both members of a model railroad club that met regularly but did not have a layout. There are also a lot of guys that are into trains but dont have layouts and would love to do something like that. You could even do Kijiji ad looking for model railroaders interested in working on a layout a few hours a week and see if you can create your own informal club. I would meet them at a coffee shop once first though, lol. 

Craig

Craig


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I often get burned out working on my layouts too. Sometimes it helps to take a break. Get some fresh air (take the kid to the zoo this weekend). Or, take a trip down to the local hobby shop and grab some new modeling magazines for inspiration. As for the cat, there's always the local Chinese resteraunt


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Kill the cat and take time for the layout.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, cats...We got 3, (4 if you count the "piece-o-poo" dog who thinks he is a cat.

We have a wire toy that is a permanent hanging teaser outside the bathroom. It stops the one cat from going past it, he stays there and bats at the wire. The others dont like the bathroom, even though I have given them a squirt gun to use on their faces to play in there. No idea why they dont go there more often.

Craig


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

hoscale37: these things go in spurts sometimes. I've had periods where I didn't really touch the layout itself for a month or more because I was busy with other things.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I know the feeling. Now I don't have any kids but I run a Tractor Supply and work around 50 to 60 hours a week. Right now with x-mas season I only have one day off a week. I just got my trains running on my big layout but then a week later I was not happy and ripped it out lol (I have problems). So as much as it is hard to find time its okay. That is part of a hobby is taking time and finding time. Don't get to defeated you'll find time.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

GRJ beat me to it but get rid of the cat, get a dog. Shame our responsibilities interfere with our hobbies but that's life. Relax, enjoy as you can. Rome wasn't built in a day,,neither are layouts.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Kill the cat and take time for the layout.


I agree!!! LOL Get a dog!!! But on a serious note as was stated earlier, we all get burned out at sometime or another. Do some small task that only take 15-20 mins (break up larger task) or take a complete break where you dont even think about it for a week or two. When you come back you will have new inspiration. worked for me....I've gone almost a month at times and not even touched my layout and only read Model Railroader. Things went smoothly when I started working on it again. Holidays do help to get me in the mood. And yes I work nights full time and I'm a full time college student. So I know the issues of time management.....working on my train right now(my priority) and need to get outside and hang Christmas lights(wifes priority for me):laugh:.....


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words so far. Me and my wife also have a Dog too. Usually the cat leaves stuff alone; but ever since the layout has been set up- I have constantly been chasing after her; after finding my supplies around as mentioned before. 

And I know it may sound odd; but my wife and I have been together for 12 years (married for 10 next year). She works second shift. On the nights that she is home- why do I feel guilty when I go to work on my trains. Ugh. I am probably putting too much info out there. 

Don't get me wrong- I enjoy working on the layout but it's finding the time to really dedicate to working on it. Does that make any sense? My son enjoys hanging out with me and usually will help out if I am ask him to, but he goes downstairs with me and plays with his Hot Wheels and Matchbox Cars- so he has something to occupy his time when he isn't helping me....

Just feeling a bit bummed right now because I am a bit envious reading about others that have been able to get their sets up and running in what seems like a short amount of time- and here I am over a year since I started and still don't have anything to show for a complete and functioning layout. I guess everyone is different. I just wish I had the energy to do anything related to my layout when I get home. 

Am I being too selfish with myself, or ?  

Sorry if I am rambling right now. It's finding the time when I am not 
dog-tired to try to work on my layout.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldnt feel guilty. First talk to your wife and make sure she is cool with your hobby. Then try to work out an agreement as far as what days she's ok with you working on it. I'm fortunate I guess. My wife is content watching her DVRed tv shows and sleeping on the days we have off together if we didnt have anything planned in advance. But I'm also retired military so she is used to us not "being all up under" each other because of the life I used to live.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

mackdonn said:


> I wouldnt feel guilty. First talk to your wife and make sure she is cool with your hobby. Then try to work out an agreement as far as what days she's ok with you working on it. I'm fortunate I guess. My wife is content watching her DVRed tv shows and sleeping on the days we have off together if we didnt have anything planned in advance. But I'm also retired military so she is used to us not "being all up under" each other because of the life I used to live.


My wife is okay with the hobby and has expressed a strong interest in helping me do the scenery part of it all once I get to that stage of the layout... so in a way, the layout does have the potential to turn into a family activity- once and if I can find the energy to work on it. She has gone with me to some shows as well and has provided encouragement to work on the layout.

Maybe I am being to wishy washy with myself.... I don't know.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife likes it also and she gave me only one stipulation when I started: She wants a McDonalds included somewhere on my layout.....LOL But a few weeks ago when I showed her the cost of the McDonalds model I was about to buy($69), she told me to wait.....LOL
But try to get her more involved.....but as I said before unless she says she has a problem with it and you ignored it.....there is no reason to feel guilty. Sounds like you are just burnt out or frustrated.....step away from it for a while. Now is a good time with the holidays and everything going on unless you are trying to do something to incorporate your layout with the holidays....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

ho -- 
There's no doubt we all get "burned out" at some point. Finding time is often the reason layouts never get finished. You have to remember that model railroading is a life-long hobby with no end. When you find time and have the ambition you do something with it. When you don't then you leave it alone. You mentioned that your wife has an interest in helping with scenery. Why not get her started on some buildings or creating anything scenic that does not require being placed on the layout at this time? This gets the two of you together on this project and might provide more ambition for you to continue.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

What you need are milestones. May seem weird to all but this will work. I decided to treat my layout as projects I do at work. I never deviate from a certain project. I breakdown a major project (such as tank-car oil loading platform) and make smaller milestones such as ( piers, railing, stairs, pipping etc..) each one is a milestone and when completed gives me a sence of accomplishment all leading up to the final project completion. I hate jumping around from project to project as it seems I never finish anything lol..


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

marzbarz said:


> What you need are milestones. May seem weird to all but this will work. I decided to treat my layout as projects I do at work. I never deviate from a certain project. I breakdown a major project (such as tank-car oil loading platform) and make smaller milestones such as ( piers, railing, stairs, pipping etc..) each one is a milestone and when completed gives me a sence of accomplishment all leading up to the final project completion. I hate jumping around from project to project as it seems I never finish anything lol..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

hoscale37 said:


> Okay- so if you have been following my posts since November of 2011; you may know that I decided to build a 4 X 8 layout. I have put A LOT of time, money and energy into building a layout that still is not even complete yet! I still don't even have running trains yet.
> 
> I have a cat that has continued to get into my supplies (plastic rail joiners, spare wiring, etc.) and I have found these supplies on the steps in the hallway and elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Theres a ton of things you can do. Many online stores that sell train parts for ridiculously cheap prices and you can build train cars for as low as $6.00 a kit (trust me, I used to hate building kits, but now its not so bad...better than spending $20 to $40 on a finished product).


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

hoscale37 said:


> Thank you for the kind words so far. Me and my wife also have a Dog too. Usually the cat leaves stuff alone; but ever since the layout has been set up- I have constantly been chasing after her; after finding my supplies around as mentioned before.
> 
> And I know it may sound odd; but my wife and I have been together for 12 years (married for 10 next year). She works second shift. On the nights that she is home- why do I feel guilty when I go to work on my trains. Ugh. I am probably putting too much info out there.
> 
> ...


Another thing, its important to NOT jump the gun and try to be on the "expert model rairoader band wagon", your layout isn't going anywhere and you are NOT being pressured by modeling contests. Take your time and you will find it a lot more enjoyable than being pressured to have the same neat layout as the person next to you. Remember, its YOUR hobby at YOUR pace.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Just take your time, no hurry, when it becomes a task, it ceases to be a hobby.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

ho,
Hang in there and don't get discouraged or frustrated.
I'm semi-retired and have only been in the hobby about two years. Between May 1st and October 15th I'm not able to touch my layout because I'm involved heavily in the antique auto hobby and have no spare time to play with my trains.
My winters used to be boring, boring, boring, until I decided to create a model railroad layout. Now I spend at least two hours, or more, four or five days a week working (playing) on the layout! It's been the best tonic I've ever had.
While my wife isn't "hands on", I keep her involved by asking her opinion on lots of things. This has made her feel like she has some "ownership" in the layout and now she proudly invites people to check it out when we have company. Since my layout is in a heated 30'X40' garage in my back yard, I've been able to create a 10'X10' fantasy land on rails without being in the way of anything else. She doesn't mind the hours I spend out there as long as I take care of the husbandly "honey doos" that women come up with every day. 
I would advise you to take a deep breath, enjoy what the hobby offers (sanity, a challenge, pride of accomplishment, to name a few) and work on your layout when you have the opportunity. 
Bottom line..........just have FUN!
Bob


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok Im glad you made this post:thumbsup:

We all have had the issues you are going through!

I have the same problems just like you. I go to work at 415am and i do not get home to atleast 230 at the earliest. I have a 3 year old and a 5 year old. Both of my kids are very needy if you know what i mean, they always want something or to be doing something, which is kewl with me. My wife goes to work usually when i get home, and gets home about 8pm. 

I like my layout alot, i can be stressed out at work come home and just go to the basement and get relaxed for a bit.

Your right, just like you i never get anything close to what i plan to accomplish.
But what works for me is, i try and make a goal every week, it doesnt have to be huge, just chip away at your goal. I try and find atleast a hour to work on my layout a day, sometimes its more sometimes its none at all!!!

Sometimes weeks go by before i accomplish something that makes me happy!

Remember your layout will always be there waiting for you when you find time!

Do no get discouraged!!!!!!!! It happens..... Just blow it off:thumbsup:

Do not give up:thumbsup:

On weekends can you put in time on your layout Waking up early before your son and wife wake up? this could be time you get something done on layout
How bout when they go to bed? could you put in sometime then??

I know im sure you just want to hit the sack just like me at those times!

Remember everyone feels this way, I look at some of these excellent modelers on this forum and just shake my head at disgust over myself because they accomplish alot in a short amount of time!!!
But you have to remember some of these guys have more time then us, they could be retired, they could have kids who are grown up and living elsewhere. Me and you are not these guys so dont compare yourself to someone else, it isnt fair to yourself

I do advise you to try and get your track finished asap, before any other projects, get it wired up, get it finished. Once you get your trains running it makes a huge difference in your moral

Make this your first goal, if it takes you awhile, keep your head up, your still making progress.

Try and have fun, do not make it like a 9-5 job, actual work and playing with the layout should be totally different, so relax and have fun, because you are not the only one with the thoughts you have

sstlaure- aka scott, pounded this in my head, get your trains running first, other projects can wait... otherwise you will feel defeated not ever seeing your locos running


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Kill the cat and take time for the layout.



Please, this is a family oriented forum.
Please refrain from any talk of killing animals, kids might be reading about the guy that said "Kill the Cat".:smokin:

Now...we know you really didn't mean that right?
You were just joking right??

HO a lot are in the same boat as you, I have been building my O for a long time. I start a bunch of projects and little by little things get done.
Me I got no one in the family who is interested in the trains, except my niece but she is getting older now with teen things to do.
The old (young) lady? she loves it when I am down in the dungeon as she has free rein for her hobby without me bothering her.

Her hobby is watching TV, the Looooove channels.
Me I like action, suspense and science fiction, so it works out to her advantage that I work on the trains. 
Work?
I start anywhere from 3 in the morning or 6 anywhere in between the norm is 4 am start time. That means it takes me an hour to get out the door an a half an hour to get to work. Then a normal day is 10/11/12/13 hour days. so I am in the same boat as you when I get home.

Don't worry you are not alone.


----------



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

I took a month or 2 off from the trains, nothing was going right on the layout. The web sites and mags had incredible pictures. Then I read about a set of photos, the time to create the masterpiece was 16 years! I have worked on this layout 6 months, part time, coaching and running around, grab a Sunday and make plaster mts., not bad, maybe it will work. So it takes 10 years of Sunday mornings.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

do what I do, the week is for getting what ever I need to get done, including just running my trains, then on my weekend build/update/upgrade the layout, then repeat...granted I have no layout space at the moment (plus its christmas so hobbies tend to go on the back burner a bit) but hey I plan to try something new this christmas hehe


----------



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like you need to get the most out of your modeling time and you'd like to get some trains running. I took a look at the latest photos of your layout but I haven't read any of the posts so I don't know your plans. Here's what I would do and _not_ do: Don't lay down all the sub-roadbed and then lay all the track and then do all the wiring and then, finally, run some trains. Instead, look at your track plan and find a loop in it that can be built first so that trains can start running while you finish laying the rest of the track. You can run a single pair of wires to it before you worry about separating it into blocks. You can even temporarily alter a small portion of the track plan to create the loop and tear out the altered portion later. Also, some connecting parts of the mainline can temporarily be spurs for operations etc. This way you and your family will get more enjoyment out of the railroad sooner and you can relax about how long it takes to build the rest of the layout.

I am in a similar situation and that's what I'm going to do. I will need to put in a curve that will come out later in order to create that initial loop. I have a seven year old grand daughter pushing for some trains to run before _she_ dies of old age!!


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm the opposite. I have plenty of time to work on mine. But not the money. I'm on disability. And on a tight budget. and with the holidays here. It makes it even harder. I haven't worked on mine in a couple of months.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Back in 1975 I bought a pile of dirt with a house on it. The dirt pile sloped down to the road about 16 feet in 130 feet of lot length and about 8-10 feet right to left in 90 feet.
I remember standing out in front......sigh, 6 foot tall weeds in the front & back yards.....nobody is going to fix this mess but me.

It took me 10 years for the last load of bark dust in. Of course there was some fishin' & golf & rug rats thrown in there. I made time for em' all, but it wasn't always smooth sailing....a lot of ups & downs in there too. That's life. Ya can't let it beat ya down.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

GET SOME TRAINS RUNNING.

Do not worry about how it looks or even getting the turnouts working. You will feel better about the hobby once you see a train move. After that you can go back and fix it up.

I took a brake from my trains to have a family. The house that we rented was to small for the trains. If I get to feeling discouraged about what I am doing, I switch to some other part of the layout. I might work on fixing a box car. or ballast the track.
I just expanded my layout. My goal was to get the track down fast and run some trains. I did it. It dose not look good and EVERY pit of it will have to be reworked. 

As for the cat. put stuff away so that it can not get to it. I have a cat and a dog. I found allot of the rail cars and one engine knocked over tonight when I got home from work. i though it was the cat but she was out side all day. It must have been the dog! It is my fault. I moved an old love seat that is the only furniture she is allowed on next to the layout. I think she just walked up the back of the couch and onto the table. I wanted her to know that this was not acceptable. so I put the cat on the layout and then let the dog see what happens when an animal get up on the layout. ( I boxed the cat and mailed it to Austria. )

Stick with it, or take a short break, but please do not give up the Hobie.

I find my self staying up to late, Like now. just to work on trains or to talk about them. i even tell myself "go to bed about every ten minute or so.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern said:


> GET SOME TRAINS RUNNING.
> 
> I wanted her to know that this was not acceptable. so I put the cat on the layout and then let the dog see what happens when an animal get up on the layout. ( I boxed the cat and mailed it to Austria. )


I'm still rolling on the floor! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Heck You think a cat is bad... Try a Wolf running off with your things!
But I'll second get the trains going around and all else will fall in to place!
I spent several years puttering around untill I got more time to really jump into it but all the puttering was good too!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...and never forget that it's a hobby, not an occupation. I have projects that have been years in the offing, for lack of will on one detail--my diorama took 4 years just to do a patch of scenery 16" x 18". Never lost a bit of sleep over it...:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good heavens! It's "Dear Abby" of the model trains here. No wonder you feel bad about your model railroad HO,ya don't even have a train running after over a year. Stop blaming your work and the kids and your wife and the cat ect.ect. and take charge of your life.
Now lets face it,you need your job so you can have all the other things. The other things are using up what little time you do have so make a list of priorities. The cat is ok,you just have to secure the stuff it's toting around. Then put a lock on the door inside of the train area,go in there and lock everybody else out. Now pick one thing to work on and 'get 'er done'. Work on getting some track down so you can at least run a train. Running the trains is why we do all this to begin with so by not having a train running your all frustrated. Now post some pictures of what you have up to now and we can give you some direction as to what to do next.
After about an hour of working on the train you will be calm and cool and collected and then you can unlock the door. The rest of your problems will now disappear.
You have to remember that you rule the family and the trains. Don't let things get the other way around. 
ABBY


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

If you remember nothing else remember this - THIS IS NOT A JOB! THIS IS NOT A JOB! THIS IS NOT A JOB! 
This is a hobby, one which can provide an outlet for your creativity, and that can provide a release from your workaday stress. If you treat it like a job, then it becomes a job, and soon you hate it. Then you give it up, sit in front of the TV all day, and grow angry and bitter. 

My advice? Try to make a little progress every day/week/month or whatever time frame you feel is appropriate. That way you can say "Hey, I made a little progress". Keep on making a little progress, and before you know it you'll see some real evidence of change. 

It also helps to alter your perception on what acceptable, valid progress may be. Think small steps like cleaning off your workbench or finishing a car kit or even as small as installing new couplers or hooking up some wires. 

When I rebuilt my motorcycle a few years ago, this is the approach I took. Even the smallest thing was counted as valid progress. One week all I accomplished was remove the clutch master cylinder. I didn't even have a chance to clean it up or disassemble. But I thought "Hey, that's one thing I don't have to do next week, and I got to spend some time on my project". This helped me stay motivated, because no matter how small or seemingly insignificant, I was making progress.

Same thing on my basement. I'm currently in the process of finishing my basement so I'll have somewhere to build a layout. 
Someone mentioned milestones. I agree with that as well. My basement goal is to have drywall hung by next November. This helps me to break the large task down into smaller tasks. Framing done. Next is wiring, which is 99% done . Next is plumbing. Next is insulation. Then drywall. So I only have 3 things to get done in a year. That gives me just under 4 months to accomplish a single task. If I count every little bit I do as valid progress, then I haven't given up, and I'm seeing change, bit by bit. This approach has worked for me on every large project I take on, and is the only way for me to look at it. It also allows me to take breaks when I need, and still see some degree of progress. 

Don't give it up, don't get discouraged. I only get my trains out at Christmas because I only have a loop under a tree. Sometimes I think I ought to just get rid of them but then sometimes just knowing I have them is enough. Sometimes just to pull a locomotive out of the box and just look at it is enough for me. I'd like to be more involved but at this stage in my life it's prolly not going to happen. I've got two little kids as well who demand a lot of time and that gets discouraging as well when I have other things to accomplish. I do what others have said - sacrifice sleep. After the kids go to bed, or before they get up is my time. So long as I'm quiet I can do whatever I want. This might work for you, might not. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

And of course remember we are all here for you. Not only is this forum full of great advice but we can be a wonderful support group!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Only other bit of advice I can give you is to stop reading Model Railroader magazine. Those guys do think it's a job, so they don't expect to ever have fun with their trains, or enjoy them at all unless they're bitching about how the model isn't exactly perfect in every way imaginable. 

I don't like MR.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Smokinapankake said:


> Only other bit of advice I can give you is to stop reading Model Railroader magazine. Those guys do think it's a job, so they don't expect to ever have fun with their trains, or enjoy them at all unless they're bitching about how the model isn't exactly perfect in every way imaginable.
> 
> I don't like MR.


Ditto...My last issue years ago had some rather pensive faced young chap, doing a switching move on a layout made up of nothing but ready built/ready to run high end effluvium, looking for all the world like he was trying to pass a kidney stone before uncoupling...


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

So I'm not the only one to see it? 

I have to be careful here - Bashing on MR is one of my very favorite things to do, and it began when they removed the "Model Railroading is Fun" banner from the top of their masthead. Apparently model railroading, and therefore model trains, are NOT fun, but something to be taken so deadly serious that the hobby formerly known as fartin' around with little trains should be otherwise known as "the widow maker" due to the high stress levels and complete and utter dissatisfaction with anything that is not absolutely and undeniably prototypical. This extends to recreating boatloads of paperwork in order to run an electric train on a meticulously planned and executed "track plan" that for all intents and purposes is nothing short of an engineering marvel. But this can't be fun, mind you - its a job, with switch lists and operating rules administered and governed by no less than the FRA itself, with violations drawing swift and severe punishment and fines and brownies and disciplinary action and... and... and..... 

Oops, sorry. Opened the floodgates. Remember, folks - these are ELECTRIC TRAINS. Not real trains. Miniatures, to be had fun with. You will never, ever be able to climb into the cab of that electric miniature train and drive it. 
ITS NOT A JOB. Did I say that before?
That's why I like this forum over most of the others out there - the folks on here don't seem to be so pinched about their electric trains.....


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL....Well to play "Devil's Advocate"....I DO LIKE MODEL RAILROADER!!! But readers have to take it for what it is. A magazine of information. Some needed some not. If you let a magazine of "Pro's" tell you how YOU want to run your layout or play with your trains then you are too easily influenced.....just my two cents. If nothing more, it's good bathroom reading material!!!:laugh:


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

They do have pretty pictures...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

mackdonn said:


> LOL....Well to play "Devil's Advocate"....I DO LIKE MODEL RAILROADER!!! But readers have to take it for what it is. A magazine of information. Some needed some not. If you let a magazine of "Pro's" tell you how YOU want to run your layout or play with your trains then you are too easily influenced.....just my two cents. If nothing more, it's good bathroom reading material!!!:laugh:


My sentiments exactly! :thumbsup:
Since I've only been playing with electric trains for a couple of years, it's interesting to read and learn about how far you can go if so desired.
I have taken lots of stuff they suggest to my layout and have copied lots of things in creating scenery.
I use the magazine as a tool and BR entertainment.
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wilson44512 said:


> I'm the opposite. I have plenty of time to work on mine. But not the money. I'm on disability. And on a tight budget. and with the holidays here. It makes it even harder. I haven't worked on mine in a couple of months.


You went through all your scenery supplies?
It is Christmas time you know, you should have gave Santa Claus a list.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of great advice here. I knew there was something about MR that turned me off but couldn't put my finger on it. Smokin says it all very well. I guess it's the 'real railroad' syndrome that bothers me. The guys that write all the advice in MR get paid to do that. However if I want to run my railroad through the mountains of Florida I will and I don't need some guy a thousand miles away telling me I shouldn't do that. Good comments Smokin. Pete


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow... all I can say is *THANK YOU* to everyone who has already replied in this thread. A lot of great advice. I have alluded to some of the overkill folks who do the manifests, etc. (No offense to those of you who do this)... but for me Pancake hit it on the head. 

I appreciate the comments and thoughts in regards to giving me the courage to not give up on what I have been working on over the past year. I will say that I have read up on Zip Texturing (look this up if you haven't heard of it before, as it was done in the 1950s and 1960s). My layout is going to have a full mix of many types of scenery processes; including colored sawdust with glue, zip texturing with different colors and various other scenery things I have read about in some scenery books I have picked up. 

So I do have an idea of how I want things to look in mind... it is making the time to work on the layout. I may have some time this weekend


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Get er done bryan


----------

